# حساب تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه والمصنعيه هتكون بالتكلفه ديه ولا ايه ارجو من اصحاب الخبره التعليق



## ابراهيم محمد 456 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لحساب تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه والمصنعيه بالنسبه للمونه خاصه بالطوب الف طوبه هتحتاج 6 شكاير اسمنت و1م3 رمل ومع اعتبار شكاره الاسمنت تحتاج 25 لتر ماء يبقي كده المايه 150 لتر طيب لو حيبت احسب التكلفه 1000 طوبه = 300 ج والرمل =35 ج والاسمنت =192.5 ج والماء = 11.25 يبقي كده تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه هتكون 540 ج بلاضافه الي المصنعيه 100 ج يبقي هتكون التكلفه الكليه 640 جلكل الف طوبه


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ابراهيم محمد 456 قال:


> لحساب تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه والمصنعيه بالنسبه للمونه خاصه بالطوب الف طوبه هتحتاج 6 شكاير اسمنت و1م3 رمل ومع اعتبار شكاره الاسمنت تحتاج 25 لتر ماء يبقي كده المايه 150 لتر طيب لو حيبت احسب التكلفه 1000 طوبه = 300 ج والرمل =35 ج والاسمنت =192.5 ج والماء = 11.25 يبقي كده تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه هتكون 540 ج بلاضافه الي المصنعيه 100 ج يبقي هتكون التكلفه الكليه 640 جلكل الف طوبه



متنساش تضيف تكلفة التشوين وتخزين المواد لان تكلفتها ساعات بتكون اعلي من تكلفه الخامات نفسها
مثلا عربية الرمل ممكن تجيبها ب 250 وتشونها ب 500


----------



## أسامه نواره (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ابراهيم محمد 456 قال:


> لحساب تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه والمصنعيه بالنسبه للمونه خاصه بالطوب الف طوبه هتحتاج 6 شكاير اسمنت و1م3 رمل ومع اعتبار شكاره الاسمنت تحتاج 25 لتر ماء يبقي كده المايه 150 لتر طيب لو حيبت احسب التكلفه 1000 طوبه = 300 ج والرمل =35 ج والاسمنت =192.5 ج والماء = 11.25 يبقي كده تكلفه الالف طوبه شامله المونه هتكون 540 ج بلاضافه الي المصنعيه 100 ج يبقي هتكون التكلفه الكليه 640 ج لكل الف طوبه


اولا يجب أن نحدد ماهو نوع الطوب المستخدم ؟؟؟ اذا كان طوب طفلى أحمر مفرغ يبقى لازم نأخذ بالنا من مقاس الطوبه الموجوده فى السوق لان سعر 300 ج للالف هذا سعر طوب ليس قياسى أى اقل من 25 * 12 *6 سم وانما سوف تجد مقاس الطوبه مختلف فى الطول والذى سوف تجده من 20 الى 24 سم وكذلك عرض الطوبه سوف يتراوح بين 9 الى11 سم أما الارتفاع فسوف يتراوح بين 5 الى 6 سم أما اذا كان الطوب أسمنتى فحدث ولاحرج سواء فى مقاسات الطوب أو فى نوعيته وبالتالى سوف تكون جميع حساباتك لتكلفة سواء المتر المربع أو المتر المكعب غير صحيحه
ثانيا الاسمنت المستخدم فى الالف يتراوح بين 4 الى 4.50 شيكاره ويتوقف ذلك على جودة معلم المبانى 
ثالثا كمية الرمل بالهالك سوف تصل الى 0.50 م3 لكل الف 
رابعا الماء سواء للمونه أو لرش الطوب سوف يكون فى حدود 400 لتر للالف 
خامسا المصنعيه شامله التشوين ونظافة الموقع بعد الانتهاء من أعمال المبانى تتوقف على المكان وارتفاع المبنى ولابد من الاخذ فى الاعتبار مصنعية اعتاب الشبابيك والابواب وكذلك مصنعية الاقواس لانها سوف تكون ارقام كبيره فى نهاية المشروع ان لم تؤخذ فى الاعتبار 
انصحك باستخدام الطوب الطفلى ذات الارتفاع الضعف الى ارتفاع الطوبه 13 سم بدلا من 6 سم والذى معه سوف تجد دراستك أكثر اقتصاديه واعتمد على التحليل والارقام والحسابات ولا تعتمد عند سماعك لاسعار الطوب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ابراهيم محمد 456 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه للطوب الطفلي هتكون المونه لازمه قد ايه هل هتون نفس النسبه ولا ايه


----------



## abouzain (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ابراهيم محمد 456 قال:


> السلام عليكم بالنسبه للطوب الطفلي هتكون المونه لازمه قد ايه هل هتون نفس النسبه ولا ايه


الالف طوبة احمر طفلي يلزم له عدد3 شكاير اسمنت والمصنعيه تبدا من سعر 120 ج للالف طوبه في الدور الارضي وبعد ذلك علاوة 10 ج لكل دور شامل التشوين ومش هتلاقي اسعار مصنعيات اعلي من كده علي فكرة


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الالف طوبة 3شكاير اسمنت ونص متر رمل وتكلفتة 120 جنية لو بناية عدلة لو دوران او البناية فيها شغل بتوصل ل140 جنية والالف طوبة بنوع الطوب المنتشر فى الغربية بتعمل 16 متر مربع ام لو الطوب الى فى القاهرة ومصانع معتمدة الالف طوبة ممكن تعمل 21 متر مربع لان الطوب طولة مش 25 سم الى نوعة اسمة مراد


----------



## الوادي للديكور (8 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله خير .....
عايز اعرف تكلفة سور اجمالي اطواله 1000 متر طولي ارض 300 *200 وارتفاع السور 2.50 م


----------

